# RODI Rims Downhill DH Disc Laufrad HR



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (16. August 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/251129315157?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------

